# LRB Graduated Filter Presets extraction problem



## Braders (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey there

Exciting plug in Sean.

I just can't seem to extract the files. I get WinRAR diagnostic messages.

'Directory name invalid"
etc etc
 i try to copy to clipboard but nothing appears to paste.

Thanks


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 1, 2008)

Braders, 
A few windows users are having different issues relating to unzipping, I'll be posting a windows zipped version shortly. A lot of the programs don't seem to like Mac zipped files, although this is the first time I've ever experienced issues sending zips to PC. I'll put a note here when it's changed and resend the download link.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 1, 2008)

I've uploaded a version zip in Windows, let me know how you get on from the new email.

Sean


----------

